# Successful Food Plots?



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

For those of you in the Dakotas.

How many of you have put out food plots for deer?

How did your plot do?

What did you plant?

What time of the year was it most active?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I know where I hunted we had a food plot. From deer hunting in the local refuge I noticed all of the corn is eaten already by November, so I think all of the deer are most active during the early fall. Most people plant corn for deer and pheasants.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I think location of the food plot is as critical as the crop offered. With that being said I do plant corn in my plot (4 acres), it is joined on one side by a 10 acre alfalfa field and the other side by 100 acres of former CRP that is left untouched. The plot is in a valley wiith shelter belts on the south 1/2 of the west, north, with the east end 50 yards from a 20 acre shelter belt. I also provide fresh running water if the year is dry.
This plot has been very successfull. Over the last 10 years my family (5) has filled almost every tap from the deer stand overlooking the plot and valley ( I use a pile of big round bales usually 2 bales high). We allso share our pile when our tags are filled and I feel we still have too many deer feeding in the general area. 
One very important rule that we observe is that we NEVER enter the food plot or surrounding area for anything other than retrieving the down animal. I have found that if you hunt the plot from anthing but a stand the deer do not use the plot area for anything but feeding.


----------

